# أنباء عن ظهور أطياف نورانية بسماء كنائس دير مواس



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار الخميس, 12 نوفمبر 2009 14:17 ​*





​
*أنباء عن ظهور أطياف نورانية بسماء كنائس دير مواس

ذكر شهود عيان بمناطق مُتفرقة بمركز دير مواس، ومنها قرية نزلة البدرمان التى شهدت اعتداءات على منازل ومُمتلكات أقباط بسبب إعادة بناء منارة لكنيسة القرية فى غُضون الإسبوعين الماضيين، أنهم شاهدوا أطياف نورانية غير مُعتادة تظهر وتختفى بالقُرب من قِباب ومنارات عدد من الكنائس بقُرى وتُخوم دير مواس.. 
وبحسب روايات شهود العيان -للأقباط الأحرار- فإن هذه الأطياف -والتى اتخذ بعضها شكل حمام- ماتزال تَبرُق فى سماء دير مواس بشكل واضح للعيان، وهو ما دعا الأهالى من الأقباط والمُسلمين للتجمع والازذحام أعلى أسطح المنازل لمُشاهدة الظاهرة -والتى اعتبرها الأهالى ظهوراً نورانياً للسيدة العذراء- وأكد البعض على ثقتهم بأن السماء تُعلن بطريقتها أن الأقباط أصحاب حق وأنهم محروسين بقوة إلهية فى مواجهة التهديدات المُستمرة التى يتعرضون لها على خلفية بناء سور لدير أو ترميم كنيسة مُتهدمة كما حدث فى قرية نزلة البدرمان، وماتزال أجواء من الفرحة مَصحوبة بالهٌتاف والزغاريد تَعُم قُرى ونجوع مركز دير مواس ابتهاجاً بما اعتبره الأهالى ظهورات روحية.
جدير بالذكر أن مُحافظة المنيا تشهد فى الأونة الأخيرة حالة من الاحتقان بين مواطنيها من المُسلمين والأقباط، تتجلى مظاهره بين الحين والآخر فى شكل هجوم على كنائس ومُمتلكات الأهالى من الأقباط.
بعد قليل:

استمع لتسجيل مع القس/ صرابامون عجبان - كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بنزلة البدرمان

http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/imag...mounAgbaan.wav

استمع لتسجيل مع القس/ بسطوروس شفيق - كاهن دير العذراء والأنبا إبرأم بدلجا
http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/imag...ous_shafik.wav 


ا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميررررسى يا مونيكا على نقلك الخبر الجميل والمعزى
فى انتظار التسجيلات يا حبيبتى
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا قمرنا*


----------



## melad motran (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك وتجيبلنا الاخبار الحلوه دى وربنا يرفع رايه المسيحيه كمان وكمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/audio/frSarabamounAgbaan.wav


http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/audio/frBastawrous_shafik.wav*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا مونيكا على الاخبار الجميله 

يارب دايما النور فى كل مكان 
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*خبر رائع جدا

ربنا بيعزى شعبه

الرب يباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2009)

> وهو ما دعا الأهالى من الأقباط والمُسلمين للتجمع والازذحام أعلى أسطح المنازل لمُشاهدة الظاهرة -والتى اعتبرها الأهالى ظهوراً نورانياً للسيدة العذراء​-



دايما الاخوة المسلمين بيعترفوا بظهور العدرا فى الكنايس وعلى قببها

ولكن الغريبة هو انه دايما بيبرروا الموضوع ده بأنهم بيأمنوا بالعدرا

ولكن اذا كان فعلا زى ما بيقولوا ان العدرا هى ام النبى عيسى

طب ليه  بتظهر فى الكنائس اصحاب العقيدة المحرفة

ليه مبتظهرس فوق المساجد

ولا هى العذراء بتحب المناصب يعنى بتظهر فى الكنايس عشان احنا بنعظمها اكتر هى عندنا ام الله

ولكن هى عندهم ام نبى​
شكرا ليكى يا مونيكا على الخبر

واسفة على التطويل​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/audio/frSarabamounAgbaan.wav
> 
> 
> http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/audio/frBastawrous_shafik.wav*



*أشكرك صوت صارخ على  تعبك وإحضارك التسجيل
الرب يخليك ويباركك​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى يا مونيكا على نقلك الخبر الجميل والمعزى
> فى انتظار التسجيلات يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يعوض تعبك يا قمرنا*



*أشكرك دونا على المرور
وصوت صارخ أحضر التسجيل ووضعتة
الرب يباركك​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا يا مونيكا على الاخبار الجميله
> 
> يارب دايما النور فى كل مكان
> ​



*أمين
أشكرك كاندى على المرور​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> دايما الاخوة المسلمين بيعترفوا بظهور العدرا فى الكنايس وعلى قببها
> 
> ولكن الغريبة هو انه دايما بيبرروا الموضوع ده بأنهم بيأمنوا بالعدرا
> 
> ...


*أشكرك على التعليق 
الرب يباركك​*





​


----------



## ava_mena2 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
يسرنا الاعلان عن حقيقة الظواهر الروحية فى سماء كنائس ديرمواس وهذا يمجد الله ويعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه الذى واجه كثير من الاضطهادات فى الايام الماضية وقد شاهد الكثير الحمام والأطياف النورانية فى سماء دير السيدة العذراء والأنبا ابرآم بدلجا وكنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بقرية البدرمان 
الرب يحفظ لنا وعلينا حياة وقيام البابا البطريرك الأنبا شنوده الثالث وشريكه فى الخدمة الرسولية أسقفنا المحبوب حضرة صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أغابيوس أسقف ديرمواس ودلجا أدام الله لنا حياتهم .
مصدر موثوق - ديرمواس


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا 

على الخبر

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على الخبر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

melad motran قال:


> ربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك وتجيبلنا الاخبار الحلوه دى وربنا يرفع رايه المسيحيه كمان وكمان











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *خبر رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا بيعزى شعبه
> 
> الرب يباركك*









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_mena2 قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> يسرنا الاعلان عن حقيقة الظواهر الروحية فى سماء كنائس ديرمواس وهذا يمجد الله ويعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه الذى واجه كثير من الاضطهادات فى الايام الماضية وقد شاهد الكثير الحمام والأطياف النورانية فى سماء دير السيدة العذراء والأنبا ابرآم بدلجا وكنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بقرية البدرمان
> الرب يحفظ لنا وعلينا حياة وقيام البابا البطريرك الأنبا شنوده الثالث وشريكه فى الخدمة الرسولية أسقفنا المحبوب حضرة صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أغابيوس أسقف ديرمواس ودلجا أدام الله لنا حياتهم .
> مصدر موثوق - ديرمواس




*أشكرك على تأكيد الخبر​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا
> 
> على الخبر
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميررررررسى على الخبر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​









​


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا لايتركة اولادة ابدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

king قال:


> ربنا لايتركة اولادة ابدا












​


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا يامونيكا....خبر معزى وجميل يرفع المعنويات.....ربنا يباركك


----------

